# US Work Visa



## bokboy22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all

I have a question regarding general immigration. I am 37 with British and Australian passport. I am a qualified airline pilot and have 10 years I.T. experience before that.

I wish to emigrate to the US permanently to live and work. I am single at the moment with no kids. I currently reside in the U.K. but have had enough and want to get out of London.

I also wish to start my own business, as pilots get a lot of time off, but I am not sure what in yet. I have been looking into import/export, so is some sort of business visa possibly the way to go.

Just so you know, I cant put down 1 million dollars hard cash as I dont have that. 

Besides the green card lottery and marrying an American girl, what are my chances of being granted emigration status and what work visa(green card) would I apply for.

I appreciate anybodys help and am really keen to get over there within the next 12 months. I am open to all suggestions.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Qualified airline pilot does not say anything. What rating, how many hours, what seat? Depending on how long you have been out of IT the 10 years will not bring an employer sponsored visa. "Some export and import" will not do. Go through the stickies at the beginning of the forum or uscis.gov and read up on investor visas. Business plan, proven funds, creation of jobs for US market, investment at risk and renewal of the whole story every two years with no way of applying for a Green Card. At 500k a different story. Green card is part of the package.


----------

